# Creating Garmin TCX Courses from Strava GPX in Garmin Connect



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I think I maybe expecting too much from my Forerunner and should be using an Edge 810. But I have had some success converting Strava GPX files into TCX Courses in the Garmin Training Center.

What I would like to do is use Garmin Connect. Every time I try to upload a Strava GPX file it doesn't like it. So I use GPSies to convert it to a Garmin GPX Tracks file, upload it, then create a TCX course, and import it back to my Forerunner. It seems to go smoothly until I try to follow the course, it's corrupted and doesn't work properly.

Why does the Garmin Training Center work? But the Garmin Connect doesn't?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Since the forerunner is a Garmin product won't it just upload to Garmin Connect?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Since the forerunner is a Garmin product won't it just upload to Garmin Connect?


This. Just upload it straight to GC. My Forerunner 310XT even uploads to GC automatically when I turn it on near my computer through ANT+. Save yourself a few steps. Strava mucks with GPS files uploaded there. GC seems to leave them alone, which means files downloaded from there tend to work better elsewhere, too.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Occam's razor*



NateHawk said:


> This. Just upload it straight to GC.


Amazing how many times you have to reply to such posts. Check out Occam's razor, we use it in Biology quite a bit.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Guess I wasn't clear....I'm not using my own rides.

Strava allows you to download GPX from other peoples rides now. I've been using them when I travel and want to ride unknown trails.

My question was how to successfully create a Garmin Course from another riders Strava GPX file.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Guess I wasn't clear....I'm not using my own rides.
> 
> Strava allows you to download GPX from other peoples rides now. I've been using them when I travel and want to ride unknown trails.
> 
> My question was how to successfully create a Garmin Course from another riders Strava GPX file.


If you've been able to pull it off with Training Center, why not continue to use that method? As much as it sucks, Strava's messing with the gpx file is what causes this problem in the first place. You could also just look for the same route on Garmin Connect and bypass Strava altogether. It's popular enough that it's pretty likely that the same route is posted there, maybe even by the same rider.



> Check out Occam's razor, we use it in Biology quite a bit.


I'm very familiar with the concept, having a degree in biology, also.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> If you've been able to pull it off with Training Center, why not continue to use that method? As much as it sucks, Strava's messing with the gpx file is what causes this problem in the first place. You could also just look for the same route on Garmin Connect and bypass Strava altogether. It's popular enough that it's pretty likely that the same route is posted there, maybe even by the same rider.
> 
> I'm very familiar with the concept, having a degree in biology, also.


I have been using Training Center unfortunately if I'm using another computer it's not always available to me. That's the beauty of Web Based you can use them anywhere. Yes I know I still need the ANT agent etc.

I've used the workarounds...IMO you should be able to use Strava GPX files and it's irritating that it doesn't seem to work. I have a Premium Account and really like navigating through Strava, don't really use Garmin Connect. Way I see it, I should be able to just upload the Strava GPX File to Garmin Connect and convert it to a Course...easy simple.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work. I was hoping someone out there knew why and where the corruption was occurring.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

So used GPSies to convert a Strava GPX file to Garmin TCX and Garmin Connect won't accept that either. You would think that these files would be standardized?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There is a "standard" specification for .gpx files. But most upload sites have other specifications on top of that for data submitted there. Garmin does not like .gpx files that are not RAW untouched tracks.

Take this ride, for example. This is the raw track.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Did you lower the sampling rate on the Strava file? Doesn't look as accurate as the Garmin one. 

I've been looking at the files in Notepad and noticed they're text based. Can they be edited in Notepad as well?


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Looked at your ride directly in Strava...has a higher resolution.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Looked at your ride directly in Strava...has a higher resolution.


yes, on the embedded maps, Strava simplifies the track unless you zoom in. I think Garmin used to use some simplification, but I've noticed for awhile that they don't seem to be doing it anymore.

Yes, .gpx files can be edited in any text editor. If you understand the tag structure, you can manually edit anything there, from tweaking individual points, tweaking your times (), editing the headers, etc. If you can figure out what exactly it is that Strava is doing to the files, maybe you can force it to work. It certainly won't be the most streamlined way to do it.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Yes, .gpx files can be edited in any text editor. If you understand the tag structure, you can manually edit anything there, from tweaking individual points, tweaking your times (), editing the headers, etc. If you can figure out what exactly it is that Strava is doing to the files, maybe you can force it to work. It certainly won't be the most streamlined way to do it.


Maybe someone else will chime in with a more streamlined way to do this. Or my options are:


Get a 800/810 with mapping and use the Strava GPX file directly on the device.
Only use routes that I can find on Garmin Connect and not use Strava GPX files...which will limit me and isn't what I'm looking for.
Continue converting the Strava GPX files with GPSies and using Training Center to upload the courses to my Forerunner.

Maybe I will submit a ticket with Strava and see if they have a better idea.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you tried to find the routes/trails you are looking for on ridewithgps? They have multiple file types you can download.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Have you tried to find the routes/trails you are looking for on ridewithgps? They have multiple file types you can download.


Nice.....I see they have a TCX option...Thanks, I will try it out.


----------

